# Gen 2 hatchback heat shield



## jrgiokas (Dec 1, 2021)

Long shot here but I was wondering if anyone is able to get measurements for the heat shield for a gen 2. I've got access to a water jet and looking to attempt to make one. Also front splitter dimensions. Id greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jrgiokas said:


> Long shot here but I was wondering if anyone is able to get measurements for the heat shield for a gen 2. I've got access to a water jet and looking to attempt to make one. Also front splitter dimensions. Id greatly appreciate it!


Welcome Aboard!

Heatshield for what?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

